# Television Film Media Employment



## IanRaff (May 31, 2012)

Hello All,

Great site. I am currently in the latter stages of moving to Dubai and looking for work with a film/television production company or film/television equipment hire company. 

I have worked as a Key Grip in film, television, sport, corporate video, documentaries etc and would be grateful if anyone could point me in the direction of any potential employers. I have 'Googled' but just seem to get agencies.

Many thanks for reading
IanRaff


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

IanRaff said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Great site. I am currently in the latter stages of moving to Dubai and looking for work with a film/television production company or film/television equipment hire company.
> 
> ...


Not sure f this along the right lines but maybe a good start... http://www.bestbroadcasthire.com/companyinfo.asp


----------

